# GRR-Ripper really binding



## ScorpionBlacklight (Aug 6, 2017)

The center section of my GRR-Ripper recently stopped sliding smoothly in-between the left and right sides. I took the entire thing apart & cleaned everything. It didn't help. If it were made out of wood you could suggest that it expanded & warped itself out of true. That shouldn't and probably didn't occur with plastic. I took some 220 grit sandpaper and smoothed the sliding rails which actually did help a bit but the whole thing is still difficult to move. It catches on one end and then the other unless I luck out & slide it perfectly parallel.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.
Scorpion


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Happens to me all the time. I tried dry-lube but I just end up making sure I slide the ends evenly with one hand on each end.


----------

